# Interesting lizard?



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

Following on from my other thread i have decided i want to get a lizard that requires unique conditions. I will have a 6' tank and want to make it look like a rainforest (or whatever conditions the lizard needs).
Can anyone suggest a lizard that isn't usually seen in the pet trade and is interesting to keep? Maybe a dwarf monitor or an arborious rainforest anole etc. I can provide anything needed.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Corucia zebrata!

This species needs to be worked with far more extensively anyway, they are WONDERFUL captives, and are arboreal herbivores who have live birth.


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

CrocKeeper said:


> Corucia zebrata!
> 
> This species needs to be worked with far more extensively anyway, they are WONDERFUL captives, and are arboreal herbivores who have live birth.


 Cool, the head looks like some kind of turtle/dinasaur cross: http://www.rufnermountainphotos.homestead.com/Photo5.html
http://www.honoluluzoo.org/solomon_islands_tree_skink.htm


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

those sound very interesting, however since they are arboreal i'm not sure if my tank will be tall enough, certainly not over 2'. The prehencile tail is very cool indeed. It will be interesting to keep them and maybe try and breed them but is a 6X2X2 big enough? Maybe one of the large gecdkos would be more suitable, or maybe something different altogether.


----------



## markley02 (Jul 13, 2004)

Blue tailed madagascar day gecko's are cool. You could also breed them and make some $. Plus, girls think they are awesome. But then they run out of the room when they see my 12' burmese python.


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

hows ur hawk doing?


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

TormenT said:


> hows ur hawk doing?


 my hawk is awesome. She is extremely tame and is doing short flights to the fist, i hope to have her flying free and hunting in about 10 more days.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

What is the smallest camen species? I have alway liked them, I could probably get an 8' tank instead max is that big enough or do all camens get big?


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

WolfFish said:


> What is the smallest camen species? I have alway liked them, I could probably get an 8' tank instead max is that big enough or do all camens get big?


 Do you mean these? http://centralpets.com/pages/critterpages/...s/LZD5855.shtml
http://animaldiversity.ummz.umich.edu/site...trigonatus.html


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

thanks for the links. Yes i meant caimans, i love them. How fast do they grow? They sound perfect for what i'm looking for i hope it will be alright in a 6' for a few years until i can build an enclosure.


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

I'm not sure how fast they grow but i've seen them sell small 12"ers for $125 to $150. 
I have also seen them for sale on these links: http://www.altpet.net/adoptlink4.shtml


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Caiman are not a captive to be taken lightly....if you are going to get one the ONLY potentially suitable species would be Cuvier's Dwarf caiman (_Paleosuchus_ _palpebrosus_) which as an adult male will MAX out at 5 feet in length.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

CrocKeeper said:


> Caiman are not a captive to be taken lightly....if you are going to get one the ONLY potentially suitable species would be Cuvier's Dwarf caiman (_Paleosuchus_ _palpebrosus_) which as an adult male will MAX out at 5 feet in length.


 I have done a bit of research and i think i will stick to something smaller. Maybe i can care for one in a few years.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

Is there any other water loving lizards i could get that would live in a 6 footer? Not water dragons as they are too common. I still like the idea of a caiman though, how long would it be comfortable in a glass aquarium?


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

There is a caiman lizard (not to confused with the true caiman), _Dracaena guianesis_. Some information is available here. I don't know if it's still available, all I know is that a local shop had a big one years ago (1997 or so). Awesome lizard.

-PK


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

They sound interesting too, they are still very large though and seem more active than a caiman. Maybe something like that but smaller


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

WolfFish said:


> TormenT said:
> 
> 
> > hows ur hawk doing?
> ...


 dude i wish i had a hawk that thing must kick ass







.... piranhas dont seem that awesome anymore


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Caiman lizards are a very interesting captive, but a RARE one that is DEFINATELY not a lizard for anyone but advanced hobbyists and keepers, they acclimate poorly when available and their dietary habits make that even more difficult, not to mention again the scarcity of their availability and the price tag normally associated when they are available...


----------

